# Thoughts to scare you



## TyTy (Dec 3, 2011)

Well this isn't a deep, heavy, or life changing tidbit of information....but I read something a few years back that I just haven't been able to get out of my head. I am now terrifed each and every time that I get the hiccups. After learning about how many people get them and then are never able to stop again, I get so much anxiety each time they start. I could not imagine what it would be like to have to live out the remainer of my life, dealing with them on a minute by minute basis. I realize there are a lot more painful or horrifying things that could happen in life, but for me this one would just piss me off so much. Illnesses, chronic pain I could handle better than having to listen to myself make such a ridiculous noise every few seconds. It is one of those inconveniences in life, that you just expect will eventually go away. After reading about how many people this has happened to, I freak out each time I get them and think.... What if this is it? What if this NEVER goes away? 

Here is something I found really quick to link. Just let yourself imagine.... 68 years!

Longest hiccup fit in the world was? Charles Osborne.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

TyTy said:


> Well this isn't a deep, heavy, or life changing tidbit of information....but I read something a few years back that I just haven't been able to get out of my head. I am now terrifed each and every time that I get the hiccups. After learning about how many people get them and then are never able to stop again, I get so much anxiety each time they start. I could not imagine what it would be like to have to live out the remainer of my life, dealing with them on a minute by minute basis. I realize there are a lot more painful or horrifying things that could happen in life, but for me this one would just piss me off so much. Illnesses, chronic pain I could handle better than having to listen to myself make such a ridiculous noise every few seconds. It is one of those inconveniences in life, that you just expect will eventually go away. After reading about how many people this has happened to, I freak out each time I get them and think.... What if this is it? What if this NEVER goes away?
> 
> Here is something I found really quick to link. Just let yourself imagine.... 68 years!
> 
> Longest hiccup fit in the world was? Charles Osborne.


Oh God what if one comes on right now! A stress hiccup! O:!


----------



## Jason Chan (Jan 20, 2012)

M1R4G3 said:


> Everyone has realizations about the things around them that make them more terrified than anything else. This is a thread devoted simply into scaring you to make a difference in anything relevant to you. Perhaps it will be a wake up call.
> 
> Simply post anything you may find alarming upon figuring it out. It might influence someone into doing something about it among the people around them. That's it.
> 
> ...


The thought of having contracted AIDS everytime I have sex with other women without a condom ... =.=


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Jason Chan said:


> The thought of having contracted AIDS everytime I have sex with other women without a condom ... =.=


What if you have it right now and all the STD tests were false positives...O:

God I'm awful in this thread. I just can't help myself. >.>


----------

